# Rafael Gonzalez (Hon) Corona Extra Cigar Review - bland II



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i agree with the last review. nothing to write home about. i got them cheap at auction so i really cannot complain, and they were good for a fast f...

Read the full review here: Rafael Gonzalez (Hon) Corona Extra Cigar Review - bland II


----------

